# Monitor for Mac Mini M1



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi!

I’m looking for a monitor with great color accuracy 4K and 24-27 inches.
I’ve already ordered an LG Ultrafine 24md4kl-b, but because of the pandemic it’s maybe available in mid March.

what other options are there with thunderbolt 3 , 4K , color accurate 24-27 inches?
I’ve only ever used iMacs and was wondering, if we compare the 2019 21.5” 4K iMac, what sort of price range do I have to enter to match that screen?
budget between $700-1000.

thanks!


----------



## Trout Bum (Jan 17, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I’m looking for a monitor with great color accuracy 4K and 24-27 inches.
> I’ve already ordered an LG Ultrafine 24md4kl-b, but because of the pandemic it’s maybe available in mid March.
> ...


I'm probably going to get a Dell U3219Q UltraSharp 31.5". Very happy for years with my Dell 2k model. Great color, ergonomics and price. $885 at B&H.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2021)

Trout Bum said:


> I'm probably going to get a Dell U3219Q UltraSharp 31.5". Very happy for years with my Dell 2k model. Great color, ergonomics and price. $885 at B&H.


I found a short review of the Dell on YouTube and I’m not sure if he had a defective one or not, but it had very washed out contrast and massive light bleed and uneven lightning?


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 17, 2021)

For macOS I would ensure you get something 4k 24 inch or 5k 27 inch as they long ago removed antialiasing from text. If you go for 4k 31.5 inch the text will look dreadful. But if you are just photo editing and not reading or doing other things with the machine you'll be happy with a good Dell. Personally I am using the Dell P2415Q which seems accurate enough when I print and it is 4k 24 inch so gives me nice crisp retina text when I am coding. In the coming year I am going for the Apple display as after trying it out I absolutely adore it.









4K Monitor: Dell 24 UHD Monitor - P2415Q | Dell UK


Expect beautiful 4K clarity on a 23.8" Ultra HD monitor with four times the resolution of Full HD, wide colour coverage and reliable performance. Learn more at dell.com/monitors.



www.dell.com


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks Codebunny! Much appriciated, I’ve almost been talked out both a 24 inch (and go bigger) and out of getting 4K and just go for 2K. But after using retina forever I’m just not going back . I will hold out for the LG 4K 24” I think, even though it’s 2 months more, at least...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 17, 2021)

I would also keep in mind Apple are rumoured to be bringing a lower cost screen this year and they'll be a M iMac at some point which might be a better overall buy if you need a screen.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> I would also keep in mind Apple are rumoured to be bringing a lower cost screen this year and they'll be a M iMac at some point which might be a better overall buy if you need a screen.


I’ll bet if it wasn’t for Covid the new Apple display would’ve been announced alongside the Mini.

I’m kind of on the fence of whether to buy my final display now, or something in between until I can check out the new Apple one.


----------



## Raptors (Jan 17, 2021)

As stated in another thread, I went with the Mac mini M1, 16gb/1tb, which was supposed to be delivered this past Friday…ship date now Monday, January 18! As I cannot use my EIZO monitor (yet), I was also in the hunt for a monitor that would be compatible with the Mac mini M1. Viggo (thanks) suggested the LG 24MD4KL-B, which is supposed to be delivered on January 21. I ordered it from Apple Canada, (I live in Ontario), and it does say its in stock...but we’ll see. When I get everything up and running, I will give you an update.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 18, 2021)

Raptors said:


> As stated in another thread, I went with the Mac mini M1, 16gb/1tb, which was supposed to be delivered this past Friday…ship date now Monday, January 18! As I cannot use my EIZO monitor (yet), I was also in the hunt for a monitor that would be compatible with the Mac mini M1. Viggo (thanks) suggested the LG 24MD4KL-B, which is supposed to be delivered on January 21. I ordered it from Apple Canada, (I live in Ontario), and it does say its in stock...but we’ll see. When I get everything up and running, I will give you an update.


Excellent, thanks! I found a store here that says it’s in stock 02.02, so I’ve sent them a request and hopefully that is true (as they’re much bigger than the store I bought it from), and I “only” have to wait another two weeks.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jan 18, 2021)

Raptors said:


> As stated in another thread, I went with the Mac mini M1, 16gb/1tb, which was supposed to be delivered this past Friday…ship date now Monday, January 18! As I cannot use my EIZO monitor (yet), I was also in the hunt for a monitor that would be compatible with the Mac mini M1. Viggo (thanks) suggested the LG 24MD4KL-B, which is supposed to be delivered on January 21. I ordered it from Apple Canada, (I live in Ontario), and it does say its in stock...but we’ll see. When I get everything up and running, I will give you an update.


I currently own an Eizo monitor as well. What makes it incompatible with the new mac? Is it the type of connection?

For colour accurate work I would find it hard to use anything else after using Eizo for so long.


----------



## Raptors (Jan 18, 2021)

Viggo said:


> Excellent, thanks! I found a store here that says it’s in stock 02.02, so I’ve sent them a request and hopefully that is true (as they’re much bigger than the store I bought it from), and I “only” have to wait another two weeks.


Viggo, that’s excellent news! Yes, due to the pandemic, many items (and deliveries) have been delayed. I received an email this morning from Apple stating my shipment (monitor) is on its way. Estimated delivery 2021-01-21, but on the Fedex site, estimated delivery date 2021-01-19…so who knows?


----------



## Raptors (Jan 18, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> I currently own an Eizo monitor as well. What makes it incompatible with the new mac? Is it the type of connection?
> 
> For colour accurate work I would find it hard to use anything else after using Eizo for so long.


Chris, my sentiments exactly! I’ve had my Eizo for around 4yrs, so was not impressed when I learned that there was compatibility issues between Eizo software and macOS Big Sur, as well as display limitations when using Mac computers with an Apple M1 chip.

After contacting Eizo, the assured me that it would be updated soon, but could not give me an estimated date. They sent two links, and was told to keep checking back for the Firmware Upgrade every so often.

https://www.eizoglobal.com/support/compatibility/software/mac/macos-big-sur/ 
https://www.eizoglobal.com/support/compatibility/pc/mac/apple-m1/index.html

I need a monitor now that will work with the Mac mini M1…reason for purchasing the LG 24MD4KL-B.


----------

